# "Live" from the Forbidden City.



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw the opera "Turandot" live 3 years ago. The stage was grand. I love many arias in the opera.
I hope you like my "Signore Ascolta".
Thank you!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice performance, your musicality is better in this one but your intonation isn't so good. 

How do you think you went? How could you have improved this performance? What aspects did you have trouble with most? What are you happy with in this performance? Self assessment is good, be hard on yourself and show initiative to improve. You'll get better at an alarming rate.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Well-Sung...I thought you made a very believable Liu!
Good Luck in the future!


----------

